# Titleist 909 Drivers



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

> Titleist really gets the old line about different strokes for different folks. Its hot new driver family includes three distinct models, the 909 D2, 909 DComp and 909 D3. Each stick has a milled trapezoid face insert—thickest in the middle, thinner around the perimeter—to maximize ball speed across more of the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source-Titleist 909 driver - Golf drivers - golf equipment | Equipment | Golf.com


----------

